# "A cheerful heart is good medicine" (Prov. 17:22)



## Richard King (Feb 14, 2007)

Pastor's Business Card 

A new pastor was visiting in the homes of his parishioners. At one house
it seemed obvious that someone was at home, but no answer came to his 
repeated knocks at the door. Therefore, he took out a business card and 
wrote "Revelation 3:20" on the back of it and stuck it in the door. 

When the offering was processed the following Sunday, he found that his card had been returned. Added to it was this cryptic message, 
"Genesis 3:10." 

Reaching for his Bible to check out the citation, he broke up in gales
of laughter. 

Revelation 3:20 begins "Behold, I stand at the door and knock." 

Genesis 3:10 reads, "I heard your voice in the garden and I was afraid
for I was naked."


----------



## blhowes (Feb 14, 2007)

Good one!


----------



## Davidius (Feb 14, 2007)




----------

